# A ref shows the Jazz what he thinks...



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks like he's reminding Williams that he's number 1.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

....or giving Memo and Brewer the bird.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Interesting....that's what I think of the Jazz too. :lol:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

:lol: I don't think Memo gets it . :?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Lycan said:


> Interesting....that's what I think of the Jazz too. :lol:


Even more interesting, that's what I think of you and anyone else who doesn't like the Jazz or GM.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh goodness. Please don't chastise people for not liking a mediocre basketball team and an overpriced, low quality vehicle. It just makes you look.... well ...... like 1eye?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

#1Deer 1-I--Do you honestly think that GM makes quality vehicles? I mean, it's one thing to like the way they look, but you are arguing against statistics if you think they are better quality and less prone to break down than Toyotas or Hondas. Not to mention the fact that the company has been run by a bunch of idiots over the years...the main reason why they very well may be on the verge of bankruptcy.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not truly serious but since you brought it up....

Ohh, I'll post it in the vehicles section.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh I can't wait! Actually, I think i'm going to watch paint dry instead. :roll:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Oh I can't wait! Actually, I think i'm going to watch paint dry instead. :roll:


+1

1-I--How much money would it take for you to stop talking about your man-love for Chevys? I think many forum members would be willing to pitch in a good amount to stop the seemingly eternal aggravation.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd pay good money to see 1-eye _man love_ a chevy. Just make sure she's cooled down there haas.


----------

